

Supreme Court deals blow to computer patents in  9-0 ruling - mxpxrocks10
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/19/supreme-court-deals-blow-to-computer-patents-in-9-0-ruling/

======
dang
Presumably a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7916160).

